# Reloads Not Chambering CZ75B 9mm



## rugerp94 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi,

I just purchased a CZ75B in 9mm. It is a great gun and very accurate. It shoots all factory ammo very good. I decided to try some of my reloads and when I try to chamber a round, the slide does not go forward all the way, and when I try to remove the cartridge, it is very stuck and takes a lot of force to get out. Just wondering what measurement I should check? The cartridge overall length is according to spec, and I actually had the gun apart for cleaning and the reloaded rounds fit into the barrel properly. Just wondering what I can check next. 

I am reloading once fired brass and Hornady XTP bullets 147 gr.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

Not sure about your load but it sounds too long. CZ's are known for having a short chamber. I loaded some 124 grain FP's for mine with an OAL of 1.12. I dropped the round in the chamber and it was too long. I kept seating it a little and re-testing and ended up with an OAL of 1,035 before they would chamber. They all shoot fine at that OAL.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep, too long. When I am loading I will keep my barrels near by to do a double check. Then I will load a mag and make sure they don't have any hang-up's as I manually cycle (pointed in a safe direction with no one around!!!).

Soemthing else to think about, the presure may change when you seat the bullet deeper, especially with a larger charge. TOF or gmaske may be able to chime in on that.


----------



## rugerp94 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone. I will give it another try.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm late to this horse race but my bet is the rounds aren't crimped enough and the mouth of the case is getting stuck in the chamber judging by your original statement that the cases were with in spec's.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am not familiar with CZ's but know that some barrels are manufactured with generous free bore and some are not. The Shape of the XTP may require free-bore or slight setback to prevent the bullet running into the rifling lands.

You indicated the cartridge fits the barrel while it is out of the gun. Can you press forward on the back of the case with the cartridge in the barrel and still spin it. If not you are probably hitting the rifling before the case is fully seated.

When using a new brand of bullets or gun I test by loading a dummy cartridge .100" long then checking to see if the bullet catches on the rifling. It normally does at the .1" mark so I then press it a few thousandths deeper and retest till I determine what OAL clears the rifling. My preference is to have .020" clearance minimum.

If that is not your problem then the crimp would be where I went next. A Lee Factory Crimp Die can fix any oversize problems.

One other thought: Is your brass from a Glock and if so has it been re sized full length.

Good luck


----------

